# Ispconfig2 Version 2.2.40- Debian 5 - Alle Webinhalte gelöscht



## fischer-ttd (28. Sep. 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

heute habe ich einen Fehler entdeckt, auf den ich gut hätte verzichten können.

Wegen eines Problems mit dem E-Mail-Versand von und zu einer Domain, habe ich diese Domain zunächst über ISPconfig und dann den "Papierkorb" gelöscht, anschließend habe ich die Domain inkl. Nutzer neu angelegt.

Anschließend musste ich feststellen, dass sämtliche Inhalte aller Webseiten ebenfalls gelöscht wurden und stattdessen wieder die Standardseite eingerichtet wurde.


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2012)

Hab ich bislang nie gehabt in den letzten 10 Jahren. Ich vermute mal da muss irgend was in der Installation bzw. der mysql DB defekt gewesen sein oder es wurde der Pfad einer Webseite in der MySQL DB so geändert dass er auf das web root aller webs verwies und nicht auf das web root einer einzelnen Seite.


----------



## fischer-ttd (28. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Till,

die Vermutung würde nahe liegen. Ich bin mit meiner Fehlersuche auch noch nicht durch. Fakt ist nur, das das System in den letzten Monaten nicht mehr geändert worden ist. Allerdings wurden auch keine Seiten hinzugefügt oder gelöscht. 

Wann der Fehler also entstanden ist, kann nicht genau bestimmt werden. Nur, dass erst heute bemerkt wurde. (man schaut halt so selten auf seine eigene HP)


----------

